# bad news on BSI



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ok guys, ive been on the forum long enough for many of you to know im not affiliated with any labs and always give an straight up no bull**** opinion on what i feel,

about 5 weeks i switched over from prochem test300 was making great gains, i decided to jump on the bsi 'hype' so i ordered 2 bottles test cyp, 2 bottles test e

and a bottle off deca 300, the deca i passed onto a friend who really liked it, he said it was good deca and i value his opinion hes been using gear aslong as i have through various labs,

on the other hand i was running the test cyp arounda gram a week, i was also using prochem tren at this point alongside, long story short within 2 weeks i started having problems with maintaining an erection and mood problems, trouble sleeping, basically the signs of low test, due to this i crashed, my nuts began to come back to size whilst running over a gram of test a week! which was rediculous, throughout this time i thought i was using quality gear and upped the intensity off my training to create an enviroment for new growth, i put my slow recovery down to the weather change and thought nothing but a cold, in this time i managed to over push myself and hit a back injury, i know many people are raving about this lab, my advice is be carefull, i still have the bottles upstairs so i can post pics with the date and mmy name so people know ive actually got the gear, but ive been here long enough for people to know i dont need to bull**** anyone,

i tuck me a while to figure out what was going on, unofrtunately i was to far gone to continue cycle so had to cut short early and hit a pct in hopes of getting my system back up and running even tho ive already crashed and started to make a recovery,

im trying to get bloods done but unofrtunatly at this time of the year struggling to find somewhere to do which is open, any qeustions feel free to ask.


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

First guy with a bad review. Just remember there's a lot of variables from what you've just said, with all the hype going on, I don't think it can be solely down to the lab, specially if you've been switching and changing.

Not saying what you've said isn't true, every lab I know has made a bad batch once or twice.

Pictures would be great mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sounds more like high oestrogen .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ewen said:


> sounds more like high oestrogen .


I agree & you said you were using Tren aswell that will play a huge part, Tren sides along with Tren dick & high estrogen is my guess.


----------



## bulldogge (Jul 2, 2011)

does high e explain his nuts coming back to size though?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

iElite said:


> First guy with a bad review. Just remember there's a lot of variables from what you've just said, with all the hype going on, I don't think it can be solely down to the lab, specially if you've been switching and changing.
> 
> Not saying what you've said isn't true, every lab I know has made a bad batch once or twice.
> 
> Pictures would be great mate.


like i said mate, the deca got a good review of a friend of mine which is great, and ill get the pics up soon as i can find the lead to my phone, im not slating the labs many people are raving maybe it is just a bad batch, but its a review end of the day,

no mate i dont switch labs back and forth i normally use prochem all the way, i just though id jump on the bsi band waggon and have a play


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I agree & you said you were using Tren aswell that will play a huge part, Tren sides along with Tren dick & high estrogen is my guess.


come on behave yourself, lol i know the symptopms of high estro ive been doing this for 3 years, tren was run at 200mg weekly, which ive used before and never had tren dick issues, ive run tren/deca in the past and not had issues


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

There is no way on earth your nuts would grow back to size if on a gram of test a week, doesn't sound right at all that

Saying that though, the tren couldn't of been all that either then, how much tren EW?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> sounds more like high oestrogen .


no chance matey estro is fine, along with blood pressure, holding very limited water to


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

zack amin said:


> no chance matey estro is fine, along with blood pressure, holding very limited water to


bloods will tell exactly whats happening .


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> bloods will tell exactly whats happening .


like i said im trying to find somwhere which is open and i can book into, ive had gyno issues in the past if estro is an isssue thats the first thing that comes to play, bear in mind i run a mild a.i on every cycle, a gram a week of test and 200mg tren isnt hardly a high estro cycle, i was running this most cycles, mainly with prochem lately, ii usually react better to test cyp then i do test e, i know most people whill call bul**** theres no difference but there is a world off difference to me


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

This is why I've made it a protocol to get bloods whenever I try a new source or new UGL. You could get your Total T checked for as little as £40 and prolactin, E2, SHBG FSH TSH, LH for about £100. Better yet just use the Free clinic.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cronus said:


> This is why I've made it a protocol to get bloods whenever I try a new source or new UGL. You could get your Total T checked for as little as £40 and prolactin, E2, SHBG FSH TSH, LH for about £100. Better yet just use the Free clinic.


im after a free clinic lol, one im planning on using only opens monday-thursday and need to get time of work, but if i can get it done i will do, just an honest review doesnt make a difference to me weather people believe me or not, tbh i expected some negative feedback from the thread


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> There is no way on earth your nuts would grow back to size if on a gram of test a week, doesn't sound right at all that
> 
> Saying that though, the tren couldn't of been all that either then, how much tren EW?


200mg buddy, hardly anything worth screaming about


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

sad to here this. A few well known names are using this lab and not reporting such things. Hope my gears is ok lol Thank god i didn't order test c!


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

zack amin said:


> like i said im trying to find somwhere which is open and i can book into, ive had gyno issues in the past if estro is an isssue thats the first thing that comes to play, bear in mind i run a mild a.i on every cycle, a gram a week of test and 200mg tren isnt hardly a high estro cycle, i was running this most cycles, mainly with prochem lately, ii usually react better to test cyp then i do test e, i know most people whill call bul**** theres no difference but there is a world off difference to me


How long ago did you cease your cycle? Not sure if there would be much point now but checkout blue horizon medical and use the discount code muscle10 to get £10 off for Total T blood test.

edit: nvm just read your post


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> sad to here this. A few well known names are using this lab and not reporting such things. Hope my gears is ok lol Thank god i didn't order test c!


x2 all my gear was fast acting esters though, so I think I'll know close to initial start of the cycle if they are g2g, especially the Tren A.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

chilisi said:


> What did your source day about it?


emailed this morning, didnt hear back anything yet, will check again shortly, im not to ****d about a refound because the gear itself was cheap enough, more so just the annoyance of having to go through being shut down, like i said ive got 2 full bottles of test e but im not to sure weather to use or shift on and invest in something elsewhere


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cronus said:


> How long ago did you cease your cycle? Not sure if there would be much point now but checkout blue horizon medical and use the discount code muscle10 to get £10 off for Total T blood test.
> 
> edit: nvm just read your post


well i didnt realise i was being shut down,i started this gear roughly 5 weeks ago so my last shot of prochem wouldve been around the 6 week mark

edit might be 6-7 but long enough to realise it wasnt doing what it shouldve lol


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bulldogge said:


> does high e explain his nuts coming back to size though?


on even 300mg/week of test, plus a progestogen (tren) you would be very shut down; and it takes about 4 months for your nuts to come back with no PCT:

"...Importantly, male hormonal contraception is reversible, with sperm counts usually recovering within 4 months of the discontinuation of hormone treatment."

from: http://www.nature.com/nrendo/journal/v2/n1/full/ncpendmet0069.html

have a carefull read, a progestin (tren is a progestin, so is deca) and only 100mg of test, was SUPERIOR in shutting down HPTA than 200mg test e alone...

if Zack's nuts where back in 5 weeks, that shows ti was a problem with his Prochem if anything; but even that's not the right conclusion....

Guys are a bit complex, especially when running tren/deca....

However, all I've got to say is I've had my girl on BSI Tren Extreme at 1mL/week (its 1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, and 200mg tren e); she has put on 4.4kg of LEAN BODY MASS in 5 weeks and maintained her BF % at 21.5% (not bad for a woman who's bulking!) all according to the super accurate bod pod reading at the British College of Osteopathic Medicine.

She'd been on 60mg/day of winstrol and 25mg proviron for the previous 3 months, but had no such progress; initially we added the BSI tren extreme as an "extra"; after 2 weeks had to drop the winny and the proviron as her voice got raspy... but after 2days of the orals it settled down; she's now taking 1/4 proviron am/pm (half tab/day only) with the Tren Extreme.

Another point is, she's gotten stronger on the tren extreme then the winny- got extra reps on every exercise, now going up weights.

I have to say without a doubt that while results are hard to gauge on guys, on women its DEAD EASY to tell the effects of ANY AAS.

the BSI Tren Extreme would be one of the more expensive things to make (compared to test cyp); so I don't see why the test cyp wouldn't be as good.

I'm also I think pretty well known for "telling it like it is" and have often said Wild Cat was my fave lab; and in my log i started out with Anabolic Fusion Labs Test/tren 450, and was happy with the strength/results, but I found the PIP to interfere with my training- I noticed that BSI had a test/tren 500, so I tried that and have been super happy (smooth, no PIP), and since adding in their Equitren 750 (again I used to use the WC version, which had no pip and worked well, but was damn thick and took ages to pin, the BSI version is half the thickness, so easier) and dropping my oxys, my weight shot up 3kg in under a week, which i would EXPECT from 5g of gear... (on another thread Zack pointed out I'm not that big from someone on my dose- which is true, but I'm bigger than Zack :lol: and growing on BSI)

whatever my results, are, or are not, my girl's have been spectacular. I am posting up her Bod Pod readings in my journal for those that are interested- proof positive that the BSI gear is damn good....


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

:crying: Think I'll just stick to WC from here on out.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

just to add guys, im not slating the lab in anyway im not the type of person who gets kicks off it, i only made the thread to make people aware there MAY be possible bad batches floating about, so dont knock it totally


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

@ ausbuilt it was flinty who said that lol i asked do you feel you could maintain your size on less gear


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Cronus said:


> This is why I've made it a protocol to get bloods whenever I try a new source or new UGL. You could get your Total T checked for as little as £40 and prolactin, E2, SHBG FSH TSH, LH for about £100. Better yet just use the Free clinic.


BINGOOOOO!! :thumb:

the ONLY way a guy will tell whats happening (with girls its just easy to SEE the effects of AAS.. clit growth... hair growth...obvious muscle growth when girls normally put nothing on muscle wise...)

I do the same; got delayed doing my lastest round, should get it done next week.... (results will be in my journal)


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

what is crashing please explain,

did you no overtraining and tren will give you sleepless nights and make you feel like ****,

maybe it was too strong for you,  as i have felt bad when took high doses,

i have used rohm wc and bsi and they are all basicly as good as each other,

o your ball size has nothing to do with anything,


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zack aren't you living in Manchester? if so try the Pump Clinic. Its free and will do all your bloods for you.

Gary Beeny. Needle Exchange Project Worker

Ancoats Needle Exchange

Ancoats Community Health Centre

Old Mill Street

Manchester

M4 6EE

Tel: 0161 274 1652

Mobile: 07969 218 522

[email protected]


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

don1 said:


> what is crashing please explain,
> 
> did you no overtraining and tren will give you sleepless nights and make you feel like ****,
> 
> ...


ive used tren before buddy im not a noob, and it was only 200mg weekly much less then ive taken in the past, like i said a friend i gave the deca to rated it highly so im not knocking the lab but unfortunatly the test cyp wasnt meant to be for me,

your ball size has a good indication the useage of them, agreed not with everyone but certainly with me, crashing is my test levels decreasing rappidly without the use of pct meds to support me due to the fact i didnt realise id need them, ive been using gear around 4 years, im not the average do what i read user, over the years ive educated myself in the ins and outs of steroid use, albeing not as scientific as some memebers but more then enough for me to play on the block


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

don1 said:


> what is crashing please explain,
> 
> did you no overtraining and tren will give you sleepless nights and make you feel like ****,
> 
> ...


Apart from the bigger the better for bashing the clit whilst 'making love' from behind


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Zack aren't you living in Manchester? if so try the Pump Clinic. Its free and will do all your bloods for you.
> 
> Gary Beeny. Needle Exchange Project Worker
> 
> ...


yeah i got the details mate trying to book in at a suitable time thats the place im going to use, bear in mind ive been through the worst so maybe it wouldve been better to test previously id still like to see the results now im starting a pct protocol anyway


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

chilisi said:


> It's funny how 1 person reports a bad vial and it writes off a lab.
> 
> It's true what they say. Your only remembered by the bad things you do


Shame you can't really interpret sarcasm on the net. Don't think I would have bought £100+ of their gear if I was not confident on quality.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Cronus said:


> :crying: Think I'll just stick to WC from here on out.


they've been good, and where my fave before BSI, just damn expensive, and my results from BSI have been the same as from WC to date.



zack amin said:


> just to add guys, im not slating the lab in anyway im not the type of person who gets kicks off it, i only made the thread to make people aware there MAY be possible bad batches floating about, so dont knock it totally


thats a fair point- and the problem with UGL's; I've been buying up BIG time while the quality has been good.... 3 years ago PC was good.. but then was hit/miss... i think the problem with UGLs is maintaining quality while increasing production as they get popular...

When I first started using BSI, I half wondered should I just keep quiet about it for this very reason- but the thing is I've been so impressed, I couldn't help but share...

Pharma companies of course are set up from the start for large scale production, and are consistent.. hence the plus point on pharmas; however, based on my crap genetics, I need a load of gear to grow... I struggle to dose up on the 500mg/400mg/ml type gear.. I don't think I'd manage trying to pin 4g of pharma at 250mg/ml...



zack amin said:


> @ ausbuilt it was flinty who said that lol i asked do you feel you could maintain your size on less gear


same, same as my Thai friends say :lol:

You're both right... in that he's right, I'm not as big as you'd think for the dose I take, and as I answered to your question- no I can't maintain my current size on even 1500mg... and my girl has EXPLODED on 1mL of BSI Extreme Tren/week (though naturally girls are more sensitive to gear, she never made that progress on deca/eq/winny that she used before), I can only conclude I've got $HIT genetics... compared to bloody near EVERYONE else (INCLUDING my wife).... but if the gear was $hit... I'd really go backwards!!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

This is easily solved, pin some, get bloods, report back, even 1ml will put your levels off the scale after 48 hours


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It's not about a refund. He could shed some light on a bad batch, which others may have reported.
> 
> But if he's a decent source, he should replace your vials
> 
> What ewen said, is a valid point. Where you using an AI/SERM?


x2 n post them pics pall


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> This is easily solved, pin some, get bloods, report back, even 1ml will put your levels off the scale after 48 hours


agreed this is the only way to be 100% sure .


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> It's funny how 1 person reports a bad vial and it writes off a lab.
> 
> It's true what they say. *Your only remembered by the bad things you do *


thats me fooked then


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

don1 said:


> what is crashing please explain,
> 
> did you no overtraining and tren will give you sleepless nights and make you feel like ****,
> 
> ...


Thats quite true- I DEF have "trensomnia" I can't get to sleep; the wife on the BSI Tren Extreme... lets put it this, way, yesterday it was 0deg out in london, she was walking between buildings in a t-shirt over her sports bra, and had SWEAT RUNNING down her neck/cleavage.... got a LOT of odd looks!! :lol:

You're also right about "ball size" I had this discussion with @hackskii on the usual does clomid stop HPTA shut down on cycle, or must HCG be used.. and I admit I've had my "testicular" volume checked regularly and was happy that the clomid was maintaining my volume, and that my semen (though reduced in volume on ejacualtion) was still the right consistency (not clumpy etc); however, @hackskii was right- this doesn't mean my HPTA is not shut down... I guess I will find out for sure if clomid worked for this next week when i get a blood test.

The point of the above, was that you're right- ball size has no indication of whether you're shut down/crashed or not....


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> This is easily solved, pin some, get bloods, report back, even 1ml will put your levels off the scale after 48 hours


This is what i plan on doing, after how long should i test test levels? was planning on testing after 1 week with 1 jab of 500mg to see what the levels come back at


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

like i said fellas im not knocking the lab, more people have had good results compared to my bad results, so once again dont knock it till youve tried it, my source did offer me a replacement or refound but i dont want anyone thinking im doing this for anything on a freebie so i declined, i still have 2 bottles of test e so if i decide to use for my new years cycle will do before and after bloods


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> What pics???


it was for the op pal


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

zack amin said:


> like i said fellas im not knocking the lab, more people have had good results compared to my bad results, so once again dont knock it till youve tried it, my source did offer me a replacement or refound but i dont want anyone thinking im doing this for anything on a freebie so i declined, i still have 2 bottles of test e so if i decide to use for my new years cycle will do before and after bloods


crazy c*nt, should of got 2 vials n sent them me! I love a freebie :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

baggsy said:


> This is what i plan on doing, after how long should i test test levels? was planning on testing after 1 week with 1 jab of 500mg to see what the levels come back at


Well 500mg should still have you above the top scale after a week, some places can only test up to 52, so if your say ''*>*52'' then you know your off the scale and your sh1t is g2g


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Oh right, pics of the test c? Haven't run it


he's posting some up when he finds his lead


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well 500mg should still have you above the top scale after a week, some places can only test up to 52, so if your say ''*>*52'' then you know your off the scale and your sh1t is g2g


yeh the place i go to does it up to 52, will be cycling in jan time and will post up results and lab used


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Apart from the bigger the better for bashing the clit whilst 'making love' from behind


mate, nothing like sex with a chick with an AAS enlarged clit... am gonna jab my girl in her sleep if she every stops!!! once you have the sex where they go NUTS from the extra sensitivity, its hard to go back.... was so dissappointed at the last swingers party- ****ed some attractive eastern euro blond withe a regular (pea) sized clit, was a sweating mess and had to try 3 positions to get her to cum- used to my girl cumming a few times.. in ANY position...



zack amin said:


> like i said fellas im not knocking the lab, more people have had good results compared to my bad results, so once again dont knock it till youve tried it, my source did offer me a replacement or refound but i dont want anyone thinking im doing this for anything on a freebie so i declined, i still have 2 bottles of test e so if i decide to use for my new years cycle will do before and after bloods


well if you don't want them, I'll take 'em of your hands! :thumb: (for a discount, I'm a jew).


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> he's posting some up when he finds his lead




couldnt find my lead so tuck the pic of the webcam, and your condensing tone isnt remotely descreet, if i wanted to billybul**** i woulve come up with a better story and i wouldnt be saying the deca is spot on


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> mate, nothing like sex with a chick with an AAS enlarged clit... am gonna jab my girl in her sleep if she every stops!!! once you have the sex where they go NUTS from the extra sensitivity, its hard to go back.... was so dissappointed at the last swingers party- ****ed some attractive eastern euro blond withe a regular (pea) sized clit, was a sweating mess and had to try 3 positions to get her to cum- used to my girl cumming a few times.. in ANY position...
> 
> well if you don't want them, I'll take 'em of your hands! :thumb: (for a discount, I'm a jew).


i swear that made me wet myself:lol:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> crazy c*nt, should of got 2 vials n sent them me! I love a freebie :lol:


I thought it was just me who loves a freebie (thought it was a jewish thing :lol: though I hear the scots are similar :whistling: )



zack amin said:


> View attachment 103931
> 
> 
> couldnt find my lead so tuck the pic of the webcam, and your condensing tone isnt remotely descreet, if i wanted to billybul**** i woulve come up with a better story and i wouldnt be saying the deca is spot on


well look like my vials....


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> i swear that made me wet myself:lol:


I tell it like it is :lol: i'd rep ya mate, but I can't for 24 hours...



talos said:


> There 1000mg/ml blend is sure taking it to the next level lol....


such a next level, it may not be a permanent product.. heard the PIP was noticeable in the 1st batch.... i like the concept though!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> mate, nothing like sex with a chick with an AAS enlarged clit... am gonna jab my girl in her sleep if she every stops!!! once you have the sex where they go NUTS from the extra sensitivity, its hard to go back.... was so dissappointed at the last swingers party- ****ed some attractive eastern euro blond withe a regular (pea) sized clit, was a sweating mess and had to try 3 positions to get her to cum- used to my girl cumming a few times.. in ANY position...
> 
> well if you don't want them, I'll take 'em of your hands! :thumb: (for a discount, I'm a jew).


having no foreskin doesnt make you a jew lol

i agree on the enlarged clit sooooo much more fun  infact i could tell a story it would be short :lol:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

talos said:


> There 1000mg/ml blend is sure taking it to the next level lol....


What's this mate?


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

zack amin said:


> View attachment 103931
> 
> 
> couldnt find my lead so tuck the pic of the webcam, and your condensing tone isnt remotely descreet, if i wanted to billybul**** i woulve come up with a better story and i wouldnt be saying the deca is spot on


whoa sunshine i was letting him know you were posting pics, paranoia a sign of crashing lol

p.s i don't mind speaking my mind n if i thought you were chatting sh1t i'd of told you


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> having no foreskin doesnt make you a jew lol
> 
> i agree on the enlarged clit sooooo much more fun  infact i could tell a story it would be short :lol:


no mate, I think liking freebies, being a tight cvnt and having served in the IDF in the early 90s make me one! :lol: but I'm an aussie first (even served in the Aussie Reserves first) so I'll throw another shrimp on the barbie :thumb:



Hotdog147 said:


> What's this mate?


BSI ran up a batch of Equit-tren-test 1000 (500mg Eq, 250mg test cyp, 250mg tren e) for their guniea pigs... hear the PIP was kind of noticeable...


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

ewen said:


> having no foreskin doesnt make you a jew lol
> 
> i agree on the enlarged clit sooooo much more fun  infact i could tell a story it would be short :lol:


got a feeling you lads like an extra large clit coz you struggle on a normal sized bean :whistling:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> got a feeling you lads like an extra large clit coz you struggle on a normal sized bean :whistling:


another way of looking at it is, a normal size bean is a lot of effort, for not much return- a chick on AAS is horny in the first place, like a guy gets, then with the increased size and sensitivity they start orgasming more, so sex is FANTASTIC EVERY time.. so they want it more, its a vicious circle... :devil2:

problems is, after awhile... one guy can't keep up.... :lol:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> another way of looking at it is, a normal size bean is a lot of effort, for not much return- a chick on AAS is horny in the first place, like a guy gets, then with the increased size and sensitivity they start orgasming more, so sex is FANTASTIC EVERY time.. so they want it more, its a vicious circle... :devil2:
> 
> problems is, after awhile... one guy can't keep up.... :lol:


should be a BSI christmas orgy party lol


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> whoa sunshine i was letting him know you were posting pics, paranoia a sign of crashing lol
> 
> p.s i don't mind speaking my mind n if i thought you were chatting sh1t i'd of told you


lol sorry bud and were all the same round here tell it how it is, speaking of which i hate this fcukin cold


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

LutherLee said:


> got a feeling you lads like an extra large clit coz you struggle on a normal sized bean :whistling:


its because im lengthed right up and she needs a bigger clit to rub against my pubic bone


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> no mate, I think liking freebies, being a tight cvnt and having served in the IDF in the early 90s make me one! :lol: but I'm an aussie first (even served in the Aussie Reserves first) so I'll throw another shrimp on the barbie :thumb:
> 
> BSI ran up a batch of Equit-tren-test 1000 (500mg Eq, 250mg test cyp, 250mg tren e) for their guniea pigs... hear the PIP was kind of noticeable...


that sounds like a top mix lol made me drool


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

thats it then, the woman'll soon be on tren when she find this out. I'll have a tongue like brilo pad when im done!


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> another way of looking at it is, a normal size bean is a lot of effort, for not much return- a chick on AAS is horny in the first place, like a guy gets, then with the increased size and sensitivity they start orgasming more, so sex is FANTASTIC EVERY time.. so they want it more, its a vicious circle... :devil2:
> 
> problems is, after awhile... one guy can't keep up.... :lol:


I'm always here if you need a hand bud


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

zack amin said:


> should be a BSI christmas orgy party lol


there'a few girls on the BSI gear, 3 that I know of... could be a good party! :devil2:



ewen said:


> its because im lengthed right up and she needs a bigger clit to rub against my pubic bone


mate, you been having PT sessions with @Conscript?? :whistling:

think you may need a clit like ms colette Guimond (scroll down, you CAN'T miss it!!):

http://www.sexymusclegirls.com/

Though I'd be happy enough with Denise Masino:

http://www.sexymusclegirls.com/pages/dgot.html

i posted links rather than pics, since this is not MA or AL... :innocent:



zack amin said:


> that sounds like a top mix lol made me drool


yeah 4ml of that/week would be good for anyone! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> there'a few girls on the BSI gear, 3 that I know of... could be a good party! :devil2:
> 
> mate, you been having PT sessions with @CoNsript?? :whistling:
> 
> ...


normal birds just dont compare to those boudicas :wub:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> normal birds just dont compare to those boudicas :wub:


ah, i'm fvcking obsessed with hard bodied, big clitted women at the moment.... all i can say is with the 2x BSI mixes I use (test tren 500+ equi-tren 750) I get 1g of test cyp (according to the label)... and it seems right to me.... ready to shag anybody anytime, can't help but post porn up... :devil2:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just realised i have got 4 vials of bsi gear upstairs, will be opening them in the new year ill soon let u know if its bunk (doubtful lol)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> ah, i'm fvcking obsessed with hard bodied, big clitted women at the moment.... all i can say is with the 2x BSI mixes I use (test tren 500+ equi-tren 750) I get 1g of test cyp (according to the label)... and it seems right to me.... ready to shag anybody anytime, can't help but post porn up... :devil2:


i jab the mtren ds pre door work even after 3 ephs i could knock a hole through the wall with my rod lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

haha I already done 4 hours in my X4 and I've just finished my third hanging set today (5kg for 20 mins each) and now just doused some talc powder on for some good stretching! Later will be 1 more set of each, 30 mins bathmate, 125mcg pge-1, 45 mins jelqing, sigh, I'm fooking sore today lol


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> haha I already done 4 hours in my X4 and I've just finished my third hanging set today (5kg for 20 mins each) and now just doused some talc powder on for some good stretching! Later will be 1 more set of each, 30 mins bathmate, 125mcg pge-1, 45 mins jelqing, sigh, I'm fooking sore today lol


it really is a lot of effort lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> it really is a lot of effort lol


It is, luckily I work 4 days on, 4 days off....so have enough time to get it done properly, although it is getting sooo cold offshore now (work on London Array wind farm) my cock shrank so much my divocup fell off and was too shriveled to get the fvcker back on! :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> It is, luckily I work 4 days on, 4 days off....so have enough time to get it done properly, although it is getting sooo cold offshore now (work on London Array wind farm) my cock shrank so much my divocup fell off and was too shriveled to get the fvcker back on! :lol:


isnt that what u collect period blood with? lol


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

first: Bsi waters are fooking fantastic

second :why has aus linked a site with pictures of my mum on?

third :why has she no clothes on

fourth :she seems to have a shenis! thats bigger than ewens!

fifth: how did she give birth to me with that in the way

this thread has crushed and damaged my life


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Conscript said:


> haha I already done 4 hours in my X4 and I've just finished my third hanging set today (5kg for 20 mins each) and now just doused some talc powder on for some good stretching! Later will be 1 more set of each, 30 mins bathmate, *125mcg pge-1*, 45 mins jelqing, sigh, I'm fooking sore today lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> isnt that what u collect period blood with? lol


Erm, not sure on that, they are basically plastic domes (have a few different sizes for different states), so you get a semi on, get the dome, lube it with a little coconut oil, put a straw along side penis and push fully into dome, straw allows air to escape and causes penis to vacuum seal into it, then withdraw straw and it will keep you in the elongated size for as long as you wear it, which is all day pretty much, it's an all day very mild stretcher ADS and anti-turtling device. It's actually really nice to wear as well! 

Look a bit like this...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ewen said:


> i jab the mtren ds pre door work even after 3 ephs i could knock a hole through the wall with my rod lol


i forgot about the test susp in the mtren DS!! I was just thinking for 1g of test, I'm raving nutter... then forgot i do 2ml of mtren DS on workout days, 1ml on non... :lol: means an extra 200mg test susp on workout days...



Conscript said:


> haha I already done 4 hours in my X4 and I've just finished my third hanging set today (5kg for 20 mins each) and now just doused some talc powder on for some good stretching! Later will be 1 more set of each, 30 mins bathmate, 125mcg pge-1, 45 mins jelqing, sigh, I'm fooking sore today lol


yeah this is why i've done 1x 3month period of "proper" chempe.. was damn happy with the results, but, i was on gardening leave at the time; now i can train or do chempe, not both :lol: its why i'll give the bathmate+DHT gel a go, see if get some effect without such an intense regime..


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Elvis82 said:


> I'm always here if you need a hand bud


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> Erm, not sure on that, they are basically plastic domes (have a few different sizes for different states), so you get a semi on, get the dome, lube it with a little coconut oil, put a straw along side penis and push fully into dome, straw allows air to escape and causes penis to vacuum seal into it, then withdraw straw and it will keep you in the elongated size for as long as you wear it, which is all day pretty much, it's an all day very mild stretcher ADS and anti-turtling device. It's actually really nice to wear as well!
> 
> Look a bit like this...


ah got ya, this is what i was on about lol


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

wtf is this thread about again?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Cronus said:


> wtf is this thread about again?


penis enlargement and swingers partys, wasnt i clear?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

love the way a BSI thread turns into elarged clit, penus device thread in a matter of pages haha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> love the way a BSI thread turns into elarged clit, penus device thread in a matter of pages haha


well in my books that says something about the test level of the BSI users... :lol:


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> love the way a BSI thread turns into elarged clit, penus device thread in a matter of pages haha


Hahaha I was thinking the same thing!! Third one now that gone to c0ck and clit talk!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> well in my books that says something about the test level of the BSI users... :lol:


agree with ya buddy

i for one will be tryin m tren for the first time pretty soon and will be ordering from BSI

may even grab some of there suspension too ready for my coan deadlift routine :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Them 2 will bring on your lifts, leaps and bounds. Take at least a ml of each though


hoping to hit a 310 deadlift at the end of 10 weeks

how long do most run the two pre workouts for ?? 6 weeks or so?? would 10 be pushing it??


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Conscript said:


> haha I already done 4 hours in my X4 and I've just finished my third hanging set today (5kg for 20 mins each) and now just doused some talc powder on for some good stretching! Later will be 1 more set of each, 30 mins bathmate, 125mcg pge-1, 45 mins jelqing, sigh, I'm fooking sore today lol


If you stopped all that would your nob go back to its normal size eventually?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm gonna order a nice stash of Mtren DS when funds allow... Hoping so see some big lifts!


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Blood tests or nothing to be certain.

Libido is an odd one, my test count was 46 and androgen count was over 600 on last bloods....yet i didn't feel horney until i added proviron. Couldnt finish the job either.

Like most state, each body is different.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Slight of hand said:


> Blood tests or nothing to be certain.
> 
> Libido is an odd one, my test count was 46 and androgen count was over 600 on last bloods....yet i didn't feel horney until i added proviron. Couldnt finish the job either.
> 
> Like most state, each body is different.


How much test were you taking mate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> hoping to hit a 310 deadlift at the end of 10 weeks
> 
> how long do most run the two pre workouts for ?? 6 weeks or so?? would 10 be pushing it??


310? gee I hope thats pounds.. I've hit a PB of 220kg.. and was over the moon until I saw your 310... :surrender:

this is the thing, as their injected, even though both mtren and dbol (and the winny- by the way, i've been told a new one's been done- expecting my sample in the next couple of days...) are 17-methylated, when injected (sub-q or IM with a slin pin) you miss first pass of the liver- so 10 weeks is not pushing it at all- you're causing next to no liver stress compared to orals.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> this is the thing, as their injected, even though both mtren and dbol (and the winny- by the way, i've been told a new one's been done- expecting my sample in the next couple of days...) are 17-methylated, when injected (sub-q or IM with a slin pin) you miss first pass of the liver- so 10 weeks is not pushing it at all- you're causing next to no liver stress compared to orals.


thanks aus, ive ran dbol and oxy for 10 weeks no problem

the routine is 10 weeks so good to know i can start and run throughout


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> How much test were you taking mate?


300mg every 5 days


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

i'm on BSI TestE250 & TREN250.

This stuff is def good to go. Night Sweats, Crazy Dreams (seriously messed up ones LOL) and strength is great. Sex drive is crazy too.

Running:

TestE 250mg a week

TrenE 1000mg a week


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dbox2k6 said:


> i'm on BSI TestE250 & TREN250.
> 
> This stuff is def good to go. Night Sweats, Crazy Dreams (seriously messed up ones LOL) and strength is great. Sex drive is crazy too.
> 
> ...


how you find breathing ? i ran 2g test 900mg tren and was fcuked .


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

ewen said:


> how you find breathing ? i ran 2g test 900mg tren and was fcuked .


Generally not bad, when working (warehouse picker) i can get a little breathless, but mainly notice it when at it with the wife. Get sweaty as hell (literally pouring off me) and breathless. Tho we're going at it like rabbits for hours so cant complain LOL

Though i'm running low test to minimise side effects. If i bumped up the test i would imagine it would be quite bad LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

dbox2k6 said:


> Generally not bad, when working (warehouse picker) i can get a little breathless, but mainly notice it when at it with the wife. Get sweaty as hell (literally pouring off me) and breathless. Tho we're going at it like rabbits for hours so cant complain LOL


haha , i think i`ll try low test higher tren next time .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dbox2k6 said:


> Generally not bad, when working (warehouse picker) i can get a little breathless, but mainly notice it when at it with the wife. Get sweaty as hell (literally pouring off me) and breathless. Tho we're going at it like rabbits for hours so cant complain LOL
> 
> Though i'm running low test to minimise side effects. If i bumped up the test i would imagine it would be quite bad LOL


yep pretty similar; don't get out of breath normally, but trying to cum... yep that's one of them... and the sweat!! (worse for me, wife on tren, women sweat like CRAZY on it.... she sweats in a t-shirt outside in zero deg weather.. LOL). She also gets the nightmares, I don't; but that's coz I've got trensomnia and can't fall asleep..... she falls asleep straight away, but has crazy nightmares....



ewen said:


> haha , i think i`ll try low test higher tren next time .


i'm finding that 1:2 or 1:3 test/tren is prob optimal.


----------



## CunningStunt (Dec 21, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> yep pretty similar; don't get out of breath normally, but trying to cum... yep that's one of them... and the sweat!! (worse for me, wife on tren, women sweat like CRAZY on it.... she sweats in a t-shirt outside in zero deg weather.. LOL). She also gets the nightmares, I don't; but that's coz I've got trensomnia and can't fall asleep..... she falls asleep straight away, but has crazy nightmares....
> 
> i'm finding that 1:2 or 1:3 test/tren is prob optimal.


What dose of tren is your wife running, is she taking any meds to 'subtle' the androgynous effects, and most important? Oh, and, how she doing on it? I imagine a woman on tren must make insane transformations.


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> Zack aren't you living in Manchester? if so try the Pump Clinic. Its free and will do all your bloods for you.
> 
> Gary Beeny. Needle Exchange Project Worker
> 
> ...


this is where i go, top notch, sound guy aswell


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> yep pretty similar; don't get out of breath normally, but trying to cum... yep that's one of them... and the sweat!! (worse for me, wife on tren, women sweat like CRAZY on it.... she sweats in a t-shirt outside in zero deg weather.. LOL). She also gets the nightmares, I don't; but that's coz I've got trensomnia and can't fall asleep..... she falls asleep straight away, but has crazy nightmares....
> 
> i'm finding that 1:2 or 1:3 test/tren is prob optimal.


Ha, same here. High tren and I'm rubbish at sex, cardiovascular ability massively compromised.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

CunningStunt said:


> What dose of tren is your wife running, is she taking any meds to 'subtle' the androgynous effects, and most important? Oh, and, how she doing on it? I imagine a woman on tren must make insane transformations.


she's on 1mL/week of BSI Tren Extreme (1.5mg mtren, 100mg tren ace, 200mg tren e). She's taking no meds for the androgynous effects, as they are less than on Equipoise and primobolan! (and MUCH less than on test).

Her voice got raspy in the 3rd week of test prop at 100mg/week (50mg E3D), however it was fine when it was dropped to 35mg E3D (70mg/week).

Her voice was fine on 150mg week of Equipoise, BUT her shoulders/arms where full of acne, but it was fine at 100mg/week (just the odd spot). It was pretty much the same story with primo. This makes sense. Eq is a Testosterone derivative with a 2:1 ratio of anabolic:androgenic, and Primo is 88:41 (which is roughly 2:1 right?).

She could easily do 150mg/week of deca, but wouldn't do more, or continue past 4 weeks as she got crazy water retention- put on 7kg in the first week on!! (obviously all water). Deca is about 3.22:0.41 (or 6:1 right, if you want to round to using whole numbers).

Tren.. now its always quoted at 500:500, which means nothing, its 1:1 as a ratio (mathematically there is no difference between 500:500 and 1:1). However its NOT as androgenic as testosterone which is 1:1 also.

Don't forget these studies where done on rats, looking at the growth of the "levetor ani muscle" (tail wagging muscle) against prostate growth. There are serious issues with the methodology, such as wrong choice of muscle (no human equivalent- and a muscle that has both voluntary and involuntary control elements). There was a russian methodology where they cut one of the calf muscles and forced the rats to walk in a wheel and measured the growth in the remaining calf muscle, which would have been more accurate, but owing to the cold war, this was not applied in the USA.

More modern studies, particularly in the cattle industry, have concluded that the REAL disassociation of anabolic to androgenic effects is between 2:1 and 3:1 for tren:

The compound has about three times stronger androgenic effect than testosterone propionate. Its index of dissociation between anabolic/androgenic activity is* 2--3.* This index is 3--10 for the other anabolic agents"

from: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/782871

the reason they say its 3x stronger an androgen than propionate, is owing to how well it binds to the Androgen Receptor (and for this deca does a better job of test too!); however they point out that the difference between the anabolic and androgenic effect is 2-3 times.. which is about right.

In practical terms, if tren WAS 3x stronger than test P as an androgen, then my girl should only have been able to use a max of 33mg/week of tren (i.e 1/3 the test prop dose that gave her androgenic sides); but the truth is, she could run more tren than Eq, but probably not as much as deca (but the deca has to much water retention). Seems the cattle people where right, tren is somewhere between 2:1 and 3:1..

Tren has a MUCH more positive effect on women than men- the re-partitioning is AMAZING, in 5 weeks she has put on 4.4kg Lean Mass and maintained BF% at the same level according to bod pod. She's stronger than she was on 60mg/day of winny (and 25mg/day proviron). Her thigh is now as hard as mine.... and I'm waiting for the next 6 weeks for her ass to match...

She was squatting 70kg when she was 68kg and on 60mg/day winny, she now weighs 78kg, but is squatting 80kg.. since being on tren (she dropped the winny and proviron in week 2 of the tren as her voice got raspy, when she dropped the orals, her voice was fine; she's now back on 1/2 a proviron/day as well as the tren as she likes the mood uplift from the proviron).

This all makes sense, as I point out in the cattle studies in my journal, they give female cows slightly less oestrogen, and more tren, and male cows more oestrogen and slighlty less tren.... as tren works best in a high oestrogen environment (makes sense- tren is a progestogen, and high oestrogen upregulates progesterone receptors as I point out in my journal).

so however good tren is in men, its AWSOME in women...


----------



## Numb (Jan 11, 2010)

Not convinced the op can attribute his experience to BSI. I empathise abit with labs these days as you can find a bad review of anything if you look hard enough. Though realistically your not going to know unless you use yourself and/or get bloods.

Though definitely not cheap from what I have seen? Interesting blends though, especially this:

BSI Equitrentest 1000

10ml - 1000 mg/ml

Equipoise (500 mg/ml)

Trenbolone Enthanate (250 mg/ml)

Testosterone Enthanate (250 mg/ml)


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Numb said:


> BSI Equitrentest 1000
> 
> 10ml - 1000 mg/ml
> 
> ...


I wouldnt mind that for my next cycle, wonder what the pip is like.



Rick89 said:


> hoping to hit a 310 deadlift at the end of 10 weeks
> 
> how long do most run the two pre workouts for ?? 6 weeks or so?? would 10 be pushing it??


Have you done any competitions?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> I wouldnt mind that for my next cycle, wonder what the pip is like.
> 
> Have you done any competitions?


ye buddy strongman only 2 though lol


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

How can they squeeze 1000mg per ml in gear when there needs to be BA BB and carrier oil? When most compounds displace to around 0.75ml-1g? Seems a little odd?

Like if I did 1000mg per ml test e that would be 10g of powder per 10ml vial? 7.5 ml of the solution would be test e. Leaving 2.5ml for carrier and preservatives!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

jjcooper said:


> How can they squeeze 1000mg per ml in gear when there needs to be BA BB and carrier oil? When most compounds displace to around 0.75ml-1g? Seems a little odd?
> 
> Like if I did 1000mg per ml test e that would be 10g of powder per 10ml vial? 7.5 ml of the solution would be test e. Leaving 2.5ml for carrier and preservatives!


EQ can be used as the carrier... and no oil can be 1g of just 1 type of gear


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> How can they squeeze 1000mg per ml in gear when there needs to be BA BB and carrier oil? When most compounds displace to around 0.75ml-1g? Seems a little odd?
> 
> Like if I did 1000mg per ml test e that would be 10g of powder per 10ml vial? 7.5 ml of the solution would be test e. Leaving 2.5ml for carrier and preservatives!


EQ is an oil already .


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

So does eq have the ability to hold other compounds in solution?

Surely if it actually is 1000mg per ml it will be pippy as hell


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ha ha, l wondered who would be straight in on the defensive and hey l was bang on.

Funny how the same people get the hump if someone else does it about other labs.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> So does eq have the ability to hold other compounds in solution?
> 
> Surely if it actually is 1000mg per ml it will be pippy as hell


EQ is a solvent mate just add BA .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Ha ha, l wondered who would be straight in on the defensive and hey l was bang on.
> 
> Funny how the same people get the hump if someone else does it about other labs.


explain ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen:3782770 said:


> explain ?


Do l really need too ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Do l really need too ?


you dont have explain anything milky if you dont want however i am curious as to why you post something totally random after JJ ask`s about how a 1000mg/ml blend is suspended and the replies that follow are answering his question then comes your weird response ? unless of course your post is regarding comments made earlier in the thread .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen:3782782 said:


> you dont have explain anything milky if you dont want however i am curious as to why you post something totally random after JJ ask`s about how a 1000mg/ml blend is suspended and the replies that follow are answering his question then comes your weird response ? unless of course your post is regarding comments made earlier in the thread .


My comment is regarding every thread that pops up regarding BSI, was that not obvious ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> My comment is regarding every thread that pops up regarding BSI, was that not obvious ?


clearly not .

you know when a pc or burr thread pops up you say you have used and rate it so why the big deal with others saying the same about a lab they are using ?

as for this thread its a bad review on bsi and if you read it nobody is sticking up for the lab and they actually offer personal experiences on what went wrong lol

ive used bsi for several months its been round as long as burr if not more and the fact that bsi have coated pills pressed in a proper pill press shows just how long its been around , as with any decent lab it spreads its wings i dont get the constant digs though i do understand it when guys are posting up 5.7g of gear usage at under 15 stone and think they will be the next mr O .

if you have seen a bsi list you will see the pre workouts are gear towards strength athletes and as such bsi is common among strength guys .


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> clearly not .
> 
> *you know when a pc or burr thread pops up you say you have used and rate it* so why the big deal with others saying the same about a lab they are using ?
> 
> ...


Well clearly you dont read what l put becuase l have said for a long time l no longer rate PC.

As for Burr yes l have said l rate them but l certainly dont know how they are manufactured !!!

And just out of curiousity why did you feel the need to jump on my post ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> Well clearly you dont read what l put becuase l have said for a long time l no longer rate PC.
> 
> As for Burr yes l have said l rate them but l certainly dont know how they are manufactured !!!
> 
> And just out of curiousity why did you feel the need to jump on my post ?


since your goals are totally different to mine i dont read your posts as the gear whatever brand is not something that i use in my training other than the basics like test tren deca etc .

the internet is full of how to make gear and having made homebrew and wanting to learn about the process i know a little bit about the manufactoring process not just of bsi but labs as a whole and considering i have a tub of adex from bsi i know the tabs are pill pressed and coated .

as for jumping on your post i found it random due to the fact it was nothing near what the post this morning was about lol

it went from how can you get 1000mg/ml to your post of people defending bsi :lol: no correlation at all and fftopic:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen said:


> *since your goals are totally different to mine i dont read your posts as the gear whatever brand is not something that i use in my training *other than the basics like test tren deca etc .
> 
> the internet is full of how to make gear and having made homebrew and wanting to learn about the process i know a little bit about the manufactoring process not just of bsi but labs as a whole and considering i have a tub of adex from bsi i know the tabs are pill pressed and coated .
> 
> ...


See now l am confused, did you not say that l always rate PC and Burr ?

Yet now you are saying you dont read my posts about gear :confused1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Milky said:


> See now l am confused, did you not say that l always rate PC and Burr ?
> 
> Yet now you are saying you dont read my posts about gear :confused1:


i dont follow you around hanging on every thread post or typo waiting to hear what you have to say however the posts i have seen have been of you rating pc and burr .

and no i dont read your posts about gear or about what xmas prezzies you got or about anything you post if im honest as like i said our goals are worlds apart which is why i do read about strength and the like and PEDS .

:yawn:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ewen:3782864 said:


> i dont follow you around hanging on every thread post or typo waiting to hear what you have to say however the posts i have seen have been of you rating pc and burr .
> 
> and no i dont read your posts about gear or about what xmas prezzies you got or about anything you post if im honest as like i said our goals are worlds apart which is why i do read about strength and the like and PEDS .
> 
> :yawn:


Ok.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I will be using the BSI pre-workout mix from next week so can provide some feedback on that.


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

I used BSI last month

Test 400 at 1000mg a week...One Rip at 400mg eod and Tren at 500mg a week..

for the four weeks i used it i had an abcess every week..one in my Tricep and Shoulder and 2 in my legs..

Coz i was using all three compounds i didnt know which bottle was doing it to me..

This is strange as i know a few boys taking this and they are all fine..

i discussed it with my mate n he said maybe its the carrier oil? i dont know..anyhow im running Cido at 1ml a week now until nxt month and ive had no problems with this..im going back with ROHM or ALPHA nxt month along with Cido

**** knows "/


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I used BSI last month
> 
> Test 400 at 1000mg a week...One Rip at 400mg eod and Tren at 500mg a week..
> 
> ...


youve had an abscess or PIP? because an abscess is an infection and requires serious meds or medically draining?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I used BSI last month
> 
> Test 400 at 1000mg a week...One Rip at 400mg eod and Tren at 500mg a week..
> 
> ...


try wiping the dog sh1t off your pins bud....3 abcesses in 3 jabs? wow


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2013)

I was reading through all this and for a minute I thought @ausbuilt was back...

Then I realised I should check dates more carefully.


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I used BSI last month
> 
> Test 400 at 1000mg a week...One Rip at 400mg eod and Tren at 500mg a week..
> 
> ...


How much was you jabbing in one spot !!! I think he means a lump from the amount of gear


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not an idiot bro..ive never had an abcess til now bn using steroids for ten years..also they wernt three jabs thats not wot i said..

I used it for four wks..every week i had an abcess from one of the bottles.. im assuming the test 400 or the Tren coz i only jab these once a week..

n yes they were abcesses..in bed shaking sweating downing anti bs feeling like **** only

also id jab 2 quarter ml per shot..i usually only do 2 but coz of the extra half off the T400 i did this


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Im not an idiot bro..ive never had an abcess til now bn using steroids for ten years..also they wernt three jabs thats not wot i said..
> 
> I used it for four wks..every week i had an abcess from one of the bottles.. im assuming the test 400 or the Tren coz i only jab these once a week..
> 
> ...


did you have puss drained from them or did the antib's sort it?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i've not used BSI labs yet so i have fuk all defensive to say...just 3 proper abcesses is mental


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

anti bs sorted it..but i took them with in hours after first jab coz i knew something wernt right..the last one scared me..i drew a line round the red patch on my leg before bed..it grew..did the same the nxt night when i woke up it had gone down my shin..

about 3 hours after the jab i knew i wernt right n gt anti bs out the cupboard n started them straight away..

n i had four abcesses


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Im not an idiot bro..ive never had an abcess til now bn using steroids for ten years..also they wernt three jabs thats not wot i said..
> 
> I used it for four wks..every week i had an abcess from one of the bottles.. im assuming the test 400 or the Tren coz i only jab these once a week..
> 
> ...


LOL you had that from the first jab and happened on the second.. then you jabbed it again...? I thought you said you wasnt an idiot...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> anti bs sorted it..but i took them with in hours after first jab coz i knew something wernt right..the last one scared me..i drew a line round the red patch on my leg before bed..it grew..did the same the nxt night when i woke up it had gone down my shin..
> 
> about 3 hours after the jab i knew i wernt right n gt anti bs out the cupboard n started them straight away..
> 
> n i had four abcesses


I will be honest with you mate - it sounds like red hot lumpy jabs, reactions to oil and BA - i've had those off lixus and wild cat but never bothered with anti b's - they get hot swollen and painful but go after 4 or 5 days....and I dont believe they were or would have definately developed into proper abcesses had you left them

A puss filled abcess wouldnt be "felt" right away, thats drama queen stuff

but its your body and you jumped on the anti b's


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Im not an idiot bro..ive never had an abcess til now bn using steroids for ten years..also they wernt three jabs thats not wot i said..
> 
> I used it for four wks..every week i had an abcess from one of the bottles.. im assuming the test 400 or the Tren coz i only jab these once a week..
> 
> ...


so from week one first jab you got an infection which left you shaking like a sh1tting dog then carried on jabbing lol

any pics of gear or pics of abcesses ?


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Listen but...i got my reasons why i did it again and again..at first i thought it was too much test 400 in one place..so i mixed them..then i thought it was the one rip so i cut tha out..then i jabbed less in a muscle n it carried on so i got rid..theres ya answer

look at my avi..do i look like i dont know wot im on about????

why dont you ask why i did it instead of jumping on the wagon..exactly cz your a fkin idiot..pr**k


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Listen but...i got my reasons why i did it again and again..at first i thought it was too much test 400 in one place..so i mixed them..then i thought it was the one rip so i cut tha out..then i jabbed less in a muscle n it carried on so i got rid..theres ya answer
> 
> look at my avi..do i look like i dont know wot im on about????
> 
> why dont you ask why i did it instead of jumping on the wagon..exactly cz your a fkin idiot..pr**k


yes


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> cz your a fkin idiot..pr**k


calm down vinegar t1ts - bsi gave you the rage?


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Boys it was BSI..

green writing owl on the bottle..

Ewen..maybe it was wot u said mate..but i went to doctors n he said the same as wot i thought..at first i just thought it was ones them things..so i did it agin then tried wot i explained above..

im not dissing the lab i know boys taking it with great results..i just put it doen to the person


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Listen but...i got my reasons why i did it again and again..at first i thought it was too much test 400 in one place..so i mixed them..then i thought it was the one rip so i cut tha out..then i jabbed less in a muscle n it carried on so i got rid..theres ya answer
> 
> look at my avi..do i look like i dont know wot im on about????
> 
> why dont you ask why i did it instead of jumping on the wagon..*exactly cz your a fkin idiot..*pr**k


for this in bold you have a warning, don't insult another member on UKM or you will be banned.

as for your Avi this tells us nothing about your knowledge i have seen and know very big and shredded guys who know jack sh1t about steroids in general and how are we supposed to know this is you?? to be fair its a picture of your abs and you know what they say about Abs 

so calm down the response you have received is expected seeing as you did get an abscess each week you jabbed but continued with the same gear now if you heard someone else say that i am sure you would ask WTF!!!!!


----------



## nnathanw1983 (Sep 19, 2010)

Fair enough sorry boys..

the way he implied it is wot ****ed me off..if he just said why you do it then i would of answered..

n no i dont know wot they say about abs..

n i worked ****ing hard to get them abs!!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

nnathanw1983 said:


> I used BSI last month
> 
> Test 400 at 1000mg a week...One Rip at 400mg eod and Tren at 500mg a week..
> 
> ...


Reactions to one of the solvents or carrier oils Im guessing. Just change brands


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

And on that note I'm of to jab 3ml in my traps :thumb:


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've used there oils n though there were great, a friend of mine jabbed a bottle of there t400 and has a lot of pain today, seems to me there is a patern and that their t400 is abit hit an miss?


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

mattc1991 said:


> I've used there oils n though there were great, a friend of mine jabbed a bottle of there t400 and has a lot of pain today, seems to me there is a patern and that their t400 is abit hit an miss?


And I don't mean jabbed a full bottle haha meant a shot out of a new bottle


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

nnathanw1983 said:


> Boys it was BSI..
> 
> green writing owl on the bottle..
> 
> ...


Mate that was a lot of gear a week maybe to much (with scar tissue )I used and using the onerip at 3ml eod now and I sweat like f11ck all day and night

I wouldn't say you had abscess . You are very lean and just maybe you have scare tissue from 10 years of use and you hit that giving a lump and slow release and the leg one sounds like a nerve. I have been using since the 90s and experienced a lot of these type of sides

Just a maybe !!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

don1 said:


> Mate that was a lot of gear a week maybe to much (with scar tissue )I used and using the onerip at 3ml eod now and I sweat like f11ck all day and night
> 
> I wouldn't say you had abscess . You are very lean and just maybe you have scare tissue from 10 years of use and you hit that giving a lump and slow release and the leg one sounds like a nerve. I have been using since the 90s and experienced a lot of these type of sides
> 
> Just a maybe !!


whos the bird in your avi?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

zack amin said:


> whos the bird in your avi?


X2


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

zack amin said:


> whos the bird in your avi?


The one sitting next to me !!!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

don1 said:


> The one sitting next to me !!!


i always wanted to ask, but didnt want to be rude..jammy cnut, lol


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

zack amin said:


> i always wanted to ask, but didnt want to be rude..jammy cnut, lol


Lol only kidding ,,,!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

don1 said:


> Lol only kidding ,,,!


i dunno who she is, but she got a body like damn,followed by some hot stuff and topped with some oh my god


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Front view


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

nice


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> calm down vinegar t1ts - bsi gave you the rage?


Pmsl-vinegar t1ts!!!


----------



## JasonDB (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm running their equitren now... no complaints so far. Seeing the expected sides and gains both kicking in. A little pip but it is reasonable. They are inexpensive and seem to be a good lab from what I can tell.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

JasonDB said:


> I'm running their equitren now... no complaints so far. Seeing the expected sides and gains both kicking in. A little pip but it is reasonable. They are inexpensive and seem to be a good lab from what I can tell.


Have a few bottles of this for my future cycle. What dose are you running btw?


----------

